# Star Wars: The Force Awakens



## Taralack (Nov 28, 2014)

Teaser trailer is finally out!

[video=youtube;OMOVFvcNfvE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMOVFvcNfvE[/video]

THOSE X-WINGS

THAT FALCON

MY BODY IS READY


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 28, 2014)

Too much CGI to my tastes.
The lightsaber was a hilarious fail to boot.

Looking forwards to the atmospheric aerial battles though. 
Them X-wing sounds <3


----------



## Booker (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks for ruining my weekend! Now I have to watch the series again hehe. Well I aint got shit better to do.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 28, 2014)

Okay yeah, Looks....

*FUCKING AWESOME.

*Is that a Light-saber with a hand-guard? Damn that's actually smart.


----------



## Diesel_ (Nov 29, 2014)

I was worried for a bit, cuz ya know... Disney... But jj Abrams is the man! I think he can pull this off. It'll be like a hundred times better than the prequels, you'll see.


----------



## Funeral (Dec 18, 2014)

Jack Arclight said:


> Okay yeah, Looks....
> 
> *FUCKING AWESOME.
> 
> *Is that a Light-saber with a hand-guard? Damn that's actually smart.




Late reply, but the cross guard would be cool if it was actually practical.
If you'll notice, there are parts of metal that meet the bottom of the lightsaber beam.
A cross guards use of for when a blade would cut through one's hand, no?
If an opposing lightsaber beam were to reach the bottom of the lightsaber with a cross guard, then it would slice right through it like butter since it's metal.
Unless the metal was made of one of the various lightsaber resistant materials, then it's practical.


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 18, 2014)

k









Jack Arclight said:


> Is that a Light-saber with a hand-guard? Damn that's actually smart.



The worst part is that by the (comic) canon it's perfectly legit.

Still, the trailer was plain bad. It doesn't make any sense. Random scenes in random order.

And let me tell you, it's going to be worse than Attack of the clones.


----------



## KyryK (Dec 18, 2014)

The...trailer...was...decidedly...meh.

And seeing as every Star Wars film after the first one was terrible i'm not holding out much hope for this one.


----------



## Half-Note (Dec 28, 2014)

I thought Jango was asian.


----------



## NightWolf (Dec 28, 2014)

Dog-likeDenis said:


> I thought Jango was asian.



The actor who played Jango (and therefore the clones) was Maori, and therefore the clones during the Clone Wars would all look like that, including Boba. However, the clones have a shorter lifespan and probably all died out by the time we go to the original trilogy and therefore Stormtroopers are individual people, not clones. 

However, it's very possible he's not a Stormtrooper and he was wearing that as a disguise (sort of like Luke and Han when they went to rescue Princess Leia).


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 28, 2014)

NightWolf said:


> The actor who played Jango (and therefore the clones) was Maori, and therefore the clones during the Clone Wars would all look like that, including Boba. However, the clones have a shorter lifespan and probably all died out by the time we go to the original trilogy and therefore Stormtroopers are individual people, not clones.
> 
> However, it's very possible he's not a Stormtrooper and he was wearing that as a disguise (sort of like Luke and Han when they went to rescue Princess Leia).



The Storm troopers by the time of the original trilogy were comprised of new clones from other donors, straight up normal people, and the original clones of Jango, which if i remember stayed as like Darth Vaders personal army, think they are the 501st legion. Or i may have gotten it totally wrong.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 28, 2014)

I've got a feeling it's going to be a mindless special-effects fest.


----------



## Half-Note (Dec 28, 2014)

@People that gave me answers that I'm too lazy read the names of

Ah. That makes sense. I never dived much more into the Star Wars universe other than watching the movies and playing a few of the games.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 29, 2014)

The Force Awakens... in my pants!


Too easy.
XD


----------



## Esper Husky (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm looking forward to it, but I'm guessing like every other blockbuster film, none of my friends will want to go see it.


----------

